# Masteron (Drostanolone)



## PFM (Jun 13, 2013)

Masteron (Mast) is a clean compound with anabolic/androgenic ratio of 62:25, making it a hardening steroid without the harsh drying effects of say Stanzolol. Mast at 200mgs/week has produced nice results stacked with 2-400mgs Test,  blasting Var for a nice fill up and pump, then drop the Var and ride the Mast getting better and better and not having RBC issues or BP issues running >400mgs.

Mast is not the magic cut/diet drug you might read about. If you have a solid foundation and the discipline to eat properly Mast is a great compound for this time of year.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 13, 2013)

mast and winny baby


----------



## Braw16 (Jun 13, 2013)

Just started that today getting ready for the next show


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 13, 2013)

Braw16 said:


> Just started that today getting ready for the next show


winny and mast?


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 13, 2013)

Mast is good anytime of the year.

You can stack it to bulk also.

People think it's a cut for the very lean person only compound and this is clearly not so.

My favorite cycle besides tren is a Test / Mast / Var cycle.

Nothing is magic as he stated.

I have read a lot of misinformation about this compound until I actually started to run it and learn it in real life and I will tell you this from one that ran it a year straight blast and cruise it's a great compound to run on the mild cycles like Var.

It's known as a tame version of tren but not toxic and not even close with a recomp but it's gives the sex drive, dryness, hardness, strength, aggression, acts as a slight AI and helps utilizes the test your running better.


----------



## tkasch (Jun 13, 2013)

ive been wanting to try it but havent because so many people say its only for a hardening look and it does nothing else. so many times ive heard mast doesnt build muscle. i want to try it for myself


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 13, 2013)

Test and mast are fun like a fat chick , blast the var and its a party! Like 2 fat chicks 

Seriously this is the magic stack for me I will cruise test all year and blast this stack  for summer . 

Y bother experimenting with other compounds after you find what works. I am not greedy , this is my ride going forward


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah I love mast and it's nice hardening effects.  I also love the fact that it helps combat e. now folks this no replacement of an ai but if you tend not to convert alot of test to e like myself it quite possibly could be all you need. Mast also tends to lower shbg. I've heard that when shbg tends to rise total and free test tends to drop so the lower the better with shbg.


----------



## 63Vette (Jun 13, 2013)

I love Mast... I am currently running 400mg/wk along with Var and Winny .... last week of winny..... getting beach ready, I hope.... lol

Mast seems to give me better muscle separation. Like it attacks the fat between the muscles. 

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Yaya (Jun 13, 2013)

I will have mast in every cycle.  Love p and e..

I remember about 10 years ago when you couldnt find the shit


----------



## bubbagump (Jun 13, 2013)

I love Mast.   I'll run it with every cycle from now on.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 13, 2013)

Mastering with tren and I wanna stick my cock in every hole I see.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> Mastering with tren and I wanna stick my cock in every hole I see.



I better stay away from u


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 13, 2013)

Yaya said:


> I will have mast in every cycle.  Love p and e..
> 
> I remember about 10 years ago when you couldnt find the shit



Yaya you old fart!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Yaya you old fart!



hes not old justa major juicehead lol


----------



## trim (Jun 14, 2013)

I like that cycle pfm.  I was actually going to run something like that next go around.  Do you notice any difference between running the mast at 200 than say 400 or higher?


----------



## Yaya (Nov 12, 2014)

Mast is just amazing...


----------



## losieloos (Nov 12, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Mast is just amazing...


Explain please.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 12, 2014)

Well I can explain by my own experience
-Gives me major hard ons and increases the libido
-Helps keep the bloat down
-I tend to get a bit stronger
-obviously makes me very vascular even tho I don't diet


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 12, 2014)

Im stockpiling up my stash with goodies. Mast will be one as well. E over P Id say for now


----------



## Yaya (Nov 12, 2014)

I actually wanna do sus and mast e EOD for life


----------



## losieloos (Nov 12, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I actually wanna do sus and mast e EOD for life



Who is funnier Adam Sandler or Will Ferrell?


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 12, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I actually wanna do sus and mast e EOD for life




Test/Mast... till death do us part


----------



## Yaya (Nov 12, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Who is funnier Adam Sandler or Will Ferrell?



tough one..maybe Ferrell..

 I actually have had many conversations with Adam Sandler and he is in real life the guy he is on TV..

I like them both


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 12, 2014)

I use mast in every cycle.


----------



## deadlift666 (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm on some mast E right now, and realized during a meeting this morning that I was thinking of pounding the 300lb black lady sitting across from me. Fukkin a


----------



## Stevethedream (Nov 13, 2014)

What dosage do u guys run Mast E on? Mast P? I've ran Mast P b4 at around 300 and definitely loved the libido effects and the hardening as well. Just threw in my current cycle some Mast E at 400 mg a week? Never ran E b4 so just wondering if I'll be good or just run 600mg instead?  Come on Yaya bay bay let me know here....


----------



## deadlift666 (Nov 13, 2014)

500 E a week right now. That's the most I've run


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 13, 2014)

me thinks some mast is going to find it's way into my next cycle,


----------



## Yaya (Nov 13, 2014)

I thank masteron for the fact that I'm still married..

My wife looks like Billy Joel and I'm still attracted to her to this day, thanks masteron!!


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 13, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> What dosage do u guys run Mast E on? Mast P? I've ran Mast P b4 at around 300 and definitely loved the libido effects and the hardening as well. Just threw in my current cycle some Mast E at 400 mg a week? Never ran E b4 so just wondering if I'll be good or just run 600mg instead?  Come on Yaya bay bay let me know here....



Ya start low with mast. I've ran mast-e @ 400-750mg and didn't notice much of difference.. start @ 400mg for 6 weeks, adjust from there.


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 13, 2014)

This thread got me thinking about the ole PEA Mast-Prop (50mg) / Mast-E (150mg) blend... I need that back in my life


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 13, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> What dosage do u guys run Mast E on? Mast P? I've ran Mast P b4 at around 300 and definitely loved the libido effects and the hardening as well. Just threw in my current cycle some Mast E at 400 mg a week? Never ran E b4 so just wondering if I'll be good or just run 600mg instead?  Come on Yaya bay bay let me know here....



600 a week with a gram of test and 750 npp.


----------

